# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Zoon last van slijm in de keel!

## abdulah

Mijn zoon van 11 jaar heeft vaak last van slijm in de keel, niet voortdurend. Maar wel vaak. Hij heeft geen problemen met ademen ofzo, alleen slijm in de keel als een soort brokgevoel. Hij kan het slijm ook niet doorslikken. Hij heeft het al sinds ongeveer vorige maand. Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn en wat er tegen kan worden gedaan?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedendag Abdulah,

Wat vervelend dat u zoon dat heeft, dat is niet prettig voor hem...hoe komt hij aan dit slijm is wat ik mij afvraag...het is normaal dat we slijm hebben in ons lichaam maar soms moet dat een handje worden geholpen...ik heb helaas geen passend antwoord voor u maar ik weet dat er medicijnen bestaan die er voor zorgen dat slijm wordt opgehoest ! maar aangezien uw zoon een jong kind is werkt dat wellicht anders...is hij verkouden geweest of is er iets anders aan de hand...als u er niet uitkomt vraag het dan aan uw huisarts...soms kan iets eenvoudigs al de oplossing zijn...Succes ermee...
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

